# How to make Canadian geese edible.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of people claim that the Canadian goose is inedible, INCLUDING some Canadians!I'm here to tell you it can be done and in a tasty manner!
Step 1
Cut into chunks and Pressure cook it until it disintegrates.[about 4 hours.]

Add two beef bullion cubes and continue to simmer until half the juice is gone.

Drain the juice for gravy.

presuming you have 3/4th of a gallon of meat, add two finely diced red onions, a pint of sweet relish,a teaspoon of horse radish and black pepper and half a quart of mayonnaise.

serve on garlic Texas toast like chicken salad.freeze the rest.tastes like beef salad.great for a football party!:2thumb:

Might also make great Manhattans.it has a beefy texture and taste and the gravy cries out for potatoes and slaw!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> Lots of people claim that the Canadian goose is inedible, INCLUDING some Canadians!I'm here to tell you it can be done and in a tasty manner!
> Step 1
> Cut into chunks and Pressure cook it until it disintegrates.[about 4 hours.]
> 
> ...


Is that Manhatan your referring to the one made with Bourbon Whiskey? Enough of that and anything would be good!:beercheer:

Those cooking directions would probably work pretty good with Skunk also.

Note: I have never eaten Canada Goose(or skunk).:dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I smoke em so the grease renders out. There goos eatin that way to.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I debone them then grind the meat up like hamburger and make tacos from them. Very good.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Is that Manhatan your referring to the one made with Bourbon Whiskey? Enough of that and anything would be good!:beercheer:


Nah.a Manhattan is an open face roast beef sandwich with mashed potatoes,coleslaw and smothered in gravy.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> Nah.a Manhattan is an open face roast beef sandwich with mashed potatoes,coleslaw and smothered in gravy.


Never heard of it but sounds pretty darn good, would make a good combo though, Manhattan and Manhattan.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The way that I like to eat Canadian-goose is BBQ'd with a good tequila-based BBQ-sauce. I will eat it with a side-dish of baked-potatoe and my BBQ-broccoli (recipe for BBQ broccoli in the recipe section here). I might eat about 4oz of meat from the bird.

The left-overs after the bird has been BBQ'd gets thrown into a slow-cooker or my dutch-oven and is stewed with a beer-based (Kokanee) broth with the basics (onion, carrot, garlic, celery, etc) for the day (about 8hrs) while I am at work.


Another way that I like to prepare the bird is to put the whole bird into a large Tupperware container and pour in a full can of Coke (not Pepsi), mince some garlic and throw that in, dice some onion and throw that in and then pour in some BBQ-sauce (I like a basic burger BBQ-sauce) and allow the whole thing to marinate for at least 24hrs in the fridge. The acid in the Coke will break-down the toughness of the bird and the BBQ-sauce with the garlic and onion will give it a very nice flavour!

Good-luck with your bird! :wave:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm trying that next time I get a bird!


----------



## cranky1 (Oct 9, 2008)

the best way i found is to cook goose between two pieces of plywood, then throw away goose and eat plywood! cheers


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

The best way to eat geese is to ggo without eating for a few weeks.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Godz...can't anybody but me cook in here?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> Godz...can't anybody but me cook in here?


I had canadiean goose deep fryed in peanut oil a few years ago. It was actually good.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

does sound good!ours was an old bird though.broiling's the only thing for that.


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

I have had no problem cooking the geese I have shot. I have used the crockpot and feed the breast to my relatives who said they would swear it was roast beef if I had not told them. I have a friend that makes jerky with goose and it is awesome. I guess I am perplexed as to why goose would be bad?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Me too.Every Canadian I'm friends with but one or two refuse to eat them.I loved the stuff!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I have only ate goose 2x the first was horrid. They cooked it like a turkey in the oven. The second was deep fried. Now I loved it fixed like that.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This was actually my first.we skinned it and slow roasted it and then popped it in a pan and broiled it down like stewed beef.kind of a "prime rib" method in reverse.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> This was actually my first.we skinned it and slow roasted it and then popped it in a pan and broiled it down like stewed beef.kind of a "prime rib" method in reverse.


Sounds good. Haven't tried it that way but if I get the chance I will


----------



## Kessler (Sep 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> Lots of people claim that the *Canada *goose is inedible, INCLUDING some Canadians!I'm here to tell you it can be done and in a tasty manner!
> Step 1
> Cut into chunks and Pressure cook it until it disintegrates.[about 4 hours.]
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you......


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm from Georgia.sue me.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Hiking along with m girlfriends we say a flock of geese that seemed cool with us. I asked her which one she wanted for dinner and she threw up a little in her mouth. Said geese is vile and last time she had it they threw it to the dogs who barely chewed on it.

Can't say I'm eager to try it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Kessler said:


> Fixed that for you......





Magus said:


> I'm from Georgia. sue me.


Every once in a while the question "Canada goose or Canadian goose?" is used as yet another pedantic, semantic shibboleth, and I am pleased to address this issue with as scientific an attitude as I hope any could ask:

The vast majority of English speaking people call the goose that is large and has a black head-Branta canadensis-a Canadian Goose. However, its original name WAS a Canada Goose.

Remember, the official name for any bird is its Latin name. So the "real" name for this creature is Branta canadensis. That's because the bird probably has 200 different names in 200 different languages, based on its colors, its sounds, its habitat or many other reasons. Birds get named after people, after habits, after all sorts of things. The Latin name is the same around the world for that bird.

So it's true that at one point in time the Branta canadensis was called a Canada Goose, because it was often seen flying towards Canada and living there. You could now just as easily call it a North American Goose since it is found all over North America and lives just about anywhere on the continent. It has adapted to live all across the US and far into Mexico too.

So over the years, the name has changed to be Canadian Goose in (American) English. Just like people in the 1600s used to call pumpkins "Pompions" and call vegetables "potherbs", we have changed what we typically call the Branta canadensis to Canadian Goose.

BTW: In Canada, francophones call it bernache du Canada. :wave:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> Every once in a while the question "Canada goose or Canadian goose?" is used as yet another pedantic shibboleth, and I am pleased to addresses this issue with as scientific an attitude as I hope any could ask:
> 
> The vast majority of English speaking people call the goose that is large and has a black head-Branta canadensis-a Canadian Goose. However, its original name WAS a Canada Goose.
> 
> ...


:tmi:

:wave: GEEK!!!! :wave:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How about I just shoot hell out of it and call you guys for dinner?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> How about I just shoot hell out of it and call you guys for dinner?


Mortadella is one of my favorite sandwich meats. It is what balogna wishes it could be. It is an emulsified sausage, like a hot dog, but much tastier. Traditional versions are made from pork and often have pistachios in them. Some are stuffed in a casing, some are not.
Never made an emulsified sausage before? It's not hard, but you need to have your wits about you, and you absolutely need to have everything ice cold, and I do mean "ice cold", not 40 degrees, not 35 degrees, *30 degrees*! You need to whip ground meat and fat and ice together into an emulsion, but it really only works at low temperatures. If you have a good food processor, you'll be fine. If you don't have a good food processor, cut this recipe in half or you will probably burn out the motor. If you don't have a food processor at all, you are out of luck... you NEED one to get this emulsion. Do I even need to mention the necessity of a meat grinder?

Makes about 4 pounds

•3 pounds duck/goose meat
•8 ounces duck/goose fat (rendered)
•8 ounces pork fat
•18 ounces ice
•4 ounces dry milk powder
•1 1/2 ounces kosher salt (40 grams)
•2 teaspoons Instacure No. 1
•2 teaspoons sugar
•1 1/2 teaspoons nutmeg
•1 teaspoon cayenne
•2 teaspoons garlic powder
•2 teaspoons black pepper
•2 teaspoons ground coriander
•Lots of plastic wrap

1.Cut the meat and pork fat into roughly 1-inch chunks and put in the freezer.
2.Put the duck fat into the freezer.
3.Let everything chill for about 2 hours.
4.Meanwhile, mix the salt and spices, but leave the dry milk separate.
5.Mix the spices in with the goose meat and pork fat.
6.Grind the meat and fat through the coarse die on your meat grinder. If you don't have a meat grinder, you can pulse it into a paste with a food processor. Set in the fridge.
7.Using a food processor, grind the ice into small pieces. Remove it and set in in a bowl in the freezer.
8.Whip the meat in the food processor until it is a paste; if you used the processor to grind the meat in the first place, you can skip this step. Unless you have a large food processor, do half at a time.
9.Split the ice in half and whip half the ice with half the meat until it is well incorporated. Repeat with the other half of the meat and ice.
10.With the motor running on the food processor, start spooning in half the duck fat. Do this one spoonful at a time, and don't add the next spoonful until the previous one is incorporated. Scoop the mixture out into a bowl and set in the fridge while you do the other half.
11.Once the last of the duck fat has been incorporated into the second half of the meat, start spooning in half the dry milk powder. Again, do this one spoon at a time and let the dry milk get incorporated before adding the next one. At no point should the temperature go beyond 40 degrees. Halfway through the mixing process, use a thermometer to check.
12.The finished mixture will look a little like coffee colored soft-serve ice cream. Scoop it into a bowl and set in the fridge while you finish the other half.
13.Chill everything for 30 minutes or so while you clean up.
14.To finish the mortadella, lay out two overlapping sheets of plastic wrap, each about 2 to 2 1/2 feet long. Make sure the long axis is facing you, as you are about to make a sort of burrito shape.
15.Scoop some of the meat mixture onto the center of the plastic wrap and form into a log. Try to smooth out any potential air bubbles. Roll the plastic wrap around the log slowly, pushing air out and compressing the log into a nice cylinder.
16.When it is wrapped, take one end of the plastic wrap and twist it away from you, over and over, until it compresses the sausage. Do the same with the other end of the plastic wrap, only this time twist it towards you. You want a tight cylinder. Tie the ends together, or tuck them underneath the sausage.
17.Take another long piece of plastic wrap - long enough so you'll be able to tie the ends together - and wrap the sausage again. This time you want to roll the sausage forward again and again to twist the ends. This motion makes an even better cylinder. Tie the ends together.
18.Let the sausages chill in the fridge for an hour.
19.Get a large pot of water steaming - you want it to be as close to 170 degrees as possible. I use an Aquachef sous vide machine, because I am lucky enough to have chef friends, which anchors the temperature where you want it, but you can get away with a large stockpot filled with water.
20.Submerge the mortadella in the water; you might need to put a plate over them or something. Let them cook for 1 hour, but do not let the water get too much hotter than 175 or cooler than 165.
21.When the sausages are cooked, plunge into a large bowl or bowls loaded with ice water. Keep them there for a good 30 minutes, replacing ice if it all melts away.
22.Leave the sausages in the plastic wrap until you are ready to eat them. They should keep for 10 days in the fridge, and can be frozen. I would leave the mortadella in the plastic wrap, then vacuum seal another bag around it for freezing.

bon apetit! :2thumb:


----------



## Thaddius (Jun 27, 2012)

I have found goose to be good to eat. I just stuff it with rice and bake it in the oven with a grill under it to catch the drippings.

Then again I'm just a ol' southron who probably would eat anything short of possum. (Now possum is plain old nasty IMHO< YMMV)

OTOH, groundhog is better than pork chops. (All they eat is the soybeans n clover around here. cook up real fine.)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And are fun to whack with an AR-15!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I played golf with a friend's grown son a while back and a ground hog was standing on the edge of the fairway. 

This led to him telling me about his mother cooking a ground hog.

I asked him if she had ever fixed him a Possum and he said , "no" , he wouldn't eat a possum !

I then told him how poor we all were when we were raising our famielys and that his mother may well have cooked a possum and told him that it was a Lobster !

You just never know ?


----------

